# Adjustments without Barrel Adjusters



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

So I'm installing a new front dérailleur, and I've got it all set except for the final adjustment of the cable. My Cervelo R3 doesn't have barrel adjuster on the downtube for the trim, and I'm a bit lost as to how to adjust the cable without them. 

Anyone done this? Also, I don't want to have to go back to the bike shop to add barrel adjusters, as that's what I've seen folks posting in answer to this question. I know it can be done, just can't seem to figure it out!


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

My S2 is the same and I just loosen the pinch bolt.


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

easy fix dude...just buy some inline barrel adjusters


----------



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

bayAreaDude said:


> My S2 is the same and I just loosen the pinch bolt.


Yes! I have been trying this--do you just hand tighten? How do you do this exactly? If I pull too tight I lose the trim altogether. Too loose and it doesn't jump to the big chainring. I've got the hi-lo screws set properly. It's just the darn cable.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

damn that's a huge photo. 

if you need to increase cable tension more than you can get w/ just pulling on the cable by hand, and you don't want to install an inline adjuster try this:

figure out where the proper low limit adjustment is on your derailleur. add 1 turn to it. attach cable. take that 1 turn back off. voila. you may have to fine tune it a bit, but if you don't have an inline or frame mounted barrel adjuster it will work.


----------



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

mariomal99 said:


> easy fix dude...just buy some inline barrel adjusters


As I said, I know I can get some for my bike, but can't go to the bike shop any time soon. It's possible to fix without, so that's what I'd like to know how to do. But thanks for the advice.


----------



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> damn that's a huge photo.
> 
> if you need to increase cable tension more than you can get w/ just pulling on the cable by hand, and you don't want to install an inline adjuster try this:
> 
> figure out where the proper low limit adjustment is on your derailleur. add 1 turn to it. attach cable. take that 1 turn back off. voila. you may have to fine tune it a bit, but if you don't have an inline or frame mounted barrel adjuster it will work.


Awesome!!! Thanks! I will try this.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have never used a barrel adjuster for the FD.

With no cable, put the chain in the small ring and big sprocket.

Adjust the inner stop so that there is just the minimum of clearance to the chain.

With the shifter in the released, small ring position, hold the end of the cable with pliers and put some tension on it as you tighten the clamp.

Adjust the outer stop in the big/small combo. 

all done.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, that's one thing I notice with Shimano shifters. The front derailleur is a little touchy in that respect. Don't have this issue with Campy but I digress. You just have to loosen the pinch bolt as was mentioned by somone and adjust the cable that way by trial and eror. Once you get it, it will probably stay for quite a while but it never was much fun IMO. and yes, this adjustment is totally independant of the limit screws.


cpecrivaine said:


> Yes! I have been trying this--do you just hand tighten? How do you do this exactly? If I pull too tight I lose the trim altogether. Too loose and it doesn't jump to the big chainring. I've got the hi-lo screws set properly. It's just the darn cable.


----------

